# Hello everyone! Just wanted to introduce myself,



## Sherri Adkins (Apr 14, 2007)

My name is Sherri Adkins and I live in Charleston, WV. I have one cat that I rescued when he was 5 weeks old. His mother was hit by a car while trying to cross a street not long after she gave birth to him and his siblings. I just love him to pieces. Along with my other two pets, Toby (cocker spaniel) and Kayla (beagle) they are my world! I will try to post some pics of them. If it doesn't work the first time I will try again. 

I'm glad I found this place!!!!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi Sherri! If you have trouble posting pictures let me know, my hubby figured it out for me!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome 
There is a thread here which will help you with posting pictures.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! 

:2kitties


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Sherri! We're happy to welcome you to the Cat Forum. Enjoy!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sherri!  Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello! I am donna proudly owned by the Incredible Four


----------



## Ivank (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi welcome and have fun!

:smiles


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard   It's nice to have you here, Sherri!


----------



## Debbie of SD (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi Sherri!

Guess I'll run into you on this forum, as well as the Zim Cocker Spaniel forum!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Charlynn (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome, Sherri!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello and welcome from a fellow West (By Gawd) Virginian! I don't live in Almost Heaven now, but I'm close enough and high enough (elevation-wise, lol) that I can see the Motherland from my porch.  I'm across the river from Wheeling.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum Sherri


----------



## Mr. Noodles (Apr 4, 2007)

*Welcome!*

Welcome Sherri, nice to have you onboard.


----------



## Sherri Adkins (Apr 14, 2007)

Think I figured it out. Lets see if this works!


----------



## Sherri Adkins (Apr 14, 2007)

Ow yeah, it finally worked. Here's another of Andrew!!!!










[/img]


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Sherri -- nice looking cat you've got there!!


----------



## Sherri Adkins (Apr 14, 2007)

Here are my other pets, Toby the cocker spaniel and Kayla the beagle!


----------



## Sherri Adkins (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you all for the warm welcome~ I love it here already !


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute pets you got there :wink:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome Sherri! I'm Megan and I own 3 cats, 3 dogs, and 3 rabbits!


----------

